# Seiko SARB033/SARB035



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Morning all. Hope you're all enjoying your weekend. Just home after my first night shift. Japanese Grand Prix On. Raining heavily in North Wales.

Thinking about adding either a SARB033 or SARB035 to my Seiko collection and wondered if anyone here has either model please? Would welcome your opinions and photos. Many thanks


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I have both, really like them, well finished and really classy looking. Good size for my wrists. But I also have the SARY055, although it only has the 4R36 movement instead of the 6R15 and is slightly bigger at 41mm, I quite like the dial and hands more. Anyway any of these Seikos are great looking watches. :thumbsup:

Seiko SARB035 (Cal 6R15)



Seiko SARB033 (Cal 6R15)



Seiko Presage SARY055 (Cal-4R36)


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Graham60 said:


> Seiko SARB033 (Cal 6R15)


 The 33 is aesthetically the winner for me of those above.

Re movements - I have both, they perform equally well at about 2 s/day.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Graham60 said:


> Seiko SARB033 (Cal 6R15)


 That one for me too, purely on aesthetics.


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Graham60 said:


> I have both, really like them, well finished and really classy looking. Good size for my wrists. But I also have the SARY055, although it only has the 4R36 movement instead of the 6R15 and is slightly bigger at 41mm, I quite like the dial and hands more. Anyway any of these Seikos are great looking watches. :thumbsup:
> 
> Seiko SARB035 (Cal 6R15)
> 
> ...


 Many thanks Graham. Very nice indeed. I'm led to believe that these models are quite prone to marking? Similar in a way to my Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic 38mm.

I plan on wearing mainly on leather straps rather than the bracelet. Would this make a suitable all round, every day watch?

Im leaning towards the 035 but wondering if the 033 is more legible?

Ian


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Yanto said:


> Many thanks Graham. Very nice indeed. I'm led to believe that these models are quite prone to marking? Similar in a way to my Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic 38mm.
> 
> I plan on wearing mainly on leather straps rather than the bracelet. Would this make a suitable all round, every day watch?
> 
> ...


 IMO 035 is slightly more legible overall in daylight and low light but there's not a lot in it, very marginal, I know with some black dials that plain silver/steel hands can sometimes get lost at certain angles but because of the white (lume) down the middle of the hands in the 035 is easy to see the hands against the black dial, and when lume kicks in when it's dark, they are both the same.


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Graham60 said:


> IMO 035 is slightly more legible overall in daylight and low light but there's not a lot in it, very marginal, I know with some black dials that plain silver/steel hands can sometimes get lost at certain angles but because of the white (lume) down the middle of the hands in the 035 is easy to see the hands against the black dial, and when lume kicks in when it's dark, they are both the same.


 Think I prefer the 035. I have a Bambino and the 033 is quite similar to that. I don't currently own any model with a white/cream dial. So it would add variety.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Yanto said:


> Think I prefer the 035. I have a Bambino and the 033 is quite similar to that. I don't currently own any model with a white/cream dial. So it would add variety.


 035 is a great choice, you'll be well pleased with it. :thumbsup: Yeah it's more a creamy white rather than white, think that's why I am fond of the 057 above, as it's dial is a more white dial. But any of the watches would make you happy they all look great on the wrist.


----------



## magpie215 (Jun 28, 2009)

Sarb035...great on leather


----------



## Reamer (Oct 15, 2018)

They're both gorgeous. I plan on getting one or both next year.


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

I put off buying one for now and bought my vintage Sea Horse instead. Christmas is coming though! :thumbs_up:


----------



## JacobMoogberg (May 7, 2019)

They've been discontinued, right? I wonder if Seiko will replace them with a newer model, like they seem to be doing with the SARB017?


----------

